# My dog, Missy



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my dog, Missy. I got her at a pet store (Evil, I know, but I know for a fact she is not from a puppy mill). The pet store told us she was a Lhaso Apso/ poodle mix. Since she doesn't look like a poodle at ALL, we contacted the breeder and she told us her mom could have had a puppy with another dog. All her other litter mates had poodle in them (they all had curly hair). If you had to guess, what kind of dog would you say she is? Just want to hear different opinions. We think she definitely has some Cairn Terrier in her.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe not from a big puppy mill, but where else does a pet store get their 'stock' from? 

Best bet I guess would be to go to the back yard breeder/mill and take a look and figure out which male looks like dad the most? Don't know what else you could do.... does it matter in the end?

Lana


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Whatever she is...shes a cutie!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am useless in guessing breeds, but she sure is cute.  Definitely snuggable looking.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you got more pics of Missy?


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

She is definitely from a breeder, the pet store gave us the breeders number. The breeder must have really wanted to get rid of them or something, so she gave them to the pet store. Doesn't really make sense, but it's true. Just thought some people on here might have some different opinions... but we think she is definitely a lhaso apso/cairn terrier mix. I used to actually think she was the only one, since I have never heard of that mix breed before, and you rarely see it. I was looking around on the internet yesterday though, and found a picture of one.


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Have you got more pics of Missy?


Yes, I do actually! 

After being groomed









Licking her lips 









Laying in the sun


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweeeeet. 

Good luck with the new addition!

SJ


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

She's not a puppy. Although, she does get mistaken for one a lot. We have almost had her for 9 years.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

To me she looks like a cairn terrier. When shaved she does look alot different.


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> To me she looks like a cairn terrier. When shaved she does look alot different.


Yeah, I think when she gets groomed she gets the look similar to the show cut for the Cairn Terrier. I think we have also been told by someone that she looks like a Brussels Griffon before, and I can see the similarities, such as coat colour, but there are also a lot of differences. 

Brussels Griffon:


----------

